# Collections



## Missbren (Oct 24, 2014)

Good evening, first time on the KBoards - hello everyone... please can you direct me to topics on Collections.  3 Kindles in household, one "Old" 3-G and 2 Paperwhites & we are having Collection issues.  Thank you.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

What kind of "issues"?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Missbren,

With the Paperwhites, Amazon issued a 'cloud collections' system that allows newer devices to more easily 'share' collections. Many of us found some problems with how it was implemented -- basically just not what we'd expected -- and there was a lot of discussion about how to adapt.

If you can be a bit more specific about what difficulties you're having, I'm sure someone can help.

There is a lot of discussion in this thread about the 5.4.2 update which first introduced the cloud collections to the 2013 model paperwhite: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,168012.0.html

There is some further discussion in this thread about the 5.4.3, and later, updates: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,180463.0.html

Though those threads talk mostly about the 2013 model of the PW, the 2012 model also got the update; it was just numbered differently.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Missbren--

welcome to KBoards!

One of the most common issues with shared Kindles in a household is that the same collections appear on all of them (if the device is new enough to show collections).  They will appear with a star on the right hand side. 

You can get around this, on a particular device, by pressing and holding on a collection title.  You should get a popup menu with one of the options being "Show Only in Collections View."  If you select that, the star, which indicates that the collection had been designated as viewable in all modes on that device, will disappear, and the collection will only be viewable on your current device if you select "view by collections."  (The left option along the top of the page; the right option is how to sort the view.)

This is a quick intro to the most common issue with collections on a shared device.  You can find lots more in the threads Ann linked to.

Don't hesitate to ask!

Betsy


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Since there's only one newer kindle in the house I don't have to worry about changing anything yet lol


----------



## Missbren (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you for the replies; Sorry for my late reply, work certainly interferes with one's personal life!!  The main issue in our house is the "boys" don't want the "girls" books on their device and vice versa.  So, I will see how the star works and then investigate the other threads recommended.  Thanks again...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Missbren said:


> Thank you for the replies; Sorry for my late reply, work certainly interferes with one's personal life!! The main issue in our house is the "boys" don't want the "girls" books on their device and vice versa. So, I will see how the star works and then investigate the other threads recommended. Thanks again...


Hmmm. . . . . . there are parental controls as well . . . . that might help.

On the Fires you can set profiles for shared devices and/or shared accounts . . . don't think that's on the eInk kindles though. 

If you had a collection for 'boys' and one for 'girls' and put the books in them appropriately, and then only had the correct collection starred on the boys and girls devices, then one shouldn't see the others books unless they actually download them to the device.


----------



## Missbren (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you, that is a good suggestion and I will give it a try.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello friends! It has been a long time since I have been here, but glad to see you are still here!!

I am having some trouble with my books and collections and display on my Kindle paperwhite. I am hoping you all can help, or point me in the right direction.

I used to be able to have just the samples I was interested in, and the books that i have purchased on display on the main screen. The books that I head read, or wanted to save in a TBR collection i could put in a collection. Now it seems that even though I have them marked for a collection, they still are on my main screen!! So now I have to go thru 27 pages instead of 4 or 5 of just the new books or samples. Any ideas??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

ehg34, I'd suggest you set the filter at the top of the Home Page to 'All Items' and the sort order to 'Collection'. That way you'll get a list of your collections, followed by any items not in a collection. You can have this setting whether you're in 'cloud' or 'device' mode.


----------

